
SEC Statement on Potentially Unlawful Promotion of ICOs by Celebrities - lenley
https://www.sec.gov/news/public-statement/statement-potentially-unlawful-promotion-icos
======
thisisit
I was wondering when this was going to land, specially after the report on
"Money" Mayweather and Centra:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15576102](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15576102)

Now the question is - What is the SEC's bottom line to start pursuing some
kind of investigation or indictment?

The only action till now, as far as I know has been one of the outright
frauds:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15370631](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15370631)

~~~
ringaroundthetx
> The only action till now, as far as I know has been one of the outright
> frauds

Thats what they typically do and there are bigger fish to fry

[https://www.sec.gov/litigation/litreleases.shtml](https://www.sec.gov/litigation/litreleases.shtml)

[https://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin.shtml](https://www.sec.gov/litigation/admin.shtml)

[https://www.sec.gov/divisions/enforce/friactions.shtml](https://www.sec.gov/divisions/enforce/friactions.shtml)

Their mandate isn't to maintain the social and economic order like a verbatim
press release from the Communist Party of China, their mandate is investor
protection. They have tools and a wide degree of discretion, and that doesn't
usually mean crashing market sentiment.

